

Ask HN: How do you organize your git/svn repository? - yr

How do you use the same repository for multiple projects in multiple languages and also use the common code in all the projects ?
======
Saavedro
For common code see git-submodule:
[http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
submodul...](http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-
submodule.html)

